# Tube length



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll try and make this short - not sure if this has been covered, so forgive if it has been. I'm a tube shooter, large and small. question is and comparing apples to apples, I see people who pull to their chin or maybe a bit further and then some that pull to what you call butterfly or all the way back saying it develops the power needed in my case, in hunting situations - so if your pulling full length (butterfly) most likely your tubes will be longer while if pulling (to max) to your face or a tad bit more tubes will obviously be shorter, is one producing more power then the other? seems to me if you max out each one would they not produce the same power? in others words one might have a tube length of say 12" so as to pull butterfly style and the other only use a 7" to 8" length of tube pulling only to their ear lets say. ok I'm done, thanks Jim


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

A large factor in projectile speed is the acceleration, with the butterfly technique the ammo accelerates much more than a casual pull to the chin therefore a higher speed is achieved, even if in both cases the bands are pulled their maximum pull.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Can someone please describe the butterfly technique...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I dunno how to describe it, but here's a picture of it. You oughtta be able to figure out some of it.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

so pulling long past your face.

got it.

Thanks!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

For any given elastic, there is a maximum extension. Stretching that type of elastic to that elongation will give you the best acceleration for that elastic. The further the elastic is pulled back, the longer it can impart speed to the projectile. A maximum length draw, like the butterfly/albatross, will give the elastic the longest possible time to impart speed. The bands have to be cut so they get the amount of elongation you want from them.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks Arber, appreciate the input, so what I hear is that it would be beneficial to go with longer tubes and use a longer draw length and in turn I will end up with more power (energy) I've shot for 50 years on and off and have learned so much from you guys on here , goes to show your never to old to learn - so its not true as they say You CAN teach an ol dog new tricks

 - thanks again


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Studer, hey put like that it just makes since, would be like my archery - longer bows verses shorter bows of same draw weight the longer bows win every time due to stored energy, the lights just came on - thanks......awesome


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I can only agree with all the answers you received above; however, one thing stays undiscussed for which I myself have no experience and it is hunting with butterfly style - IF I understood you well in your question.

I remember somewhere here, Charles for sure but also others who actively hunt/or hunted that these two facts, if I remember well, do not go automatically well with each other... maybe you could pay also some attention to it.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks Jazz, will look through the info - all this helps me better understand


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

If you are looking for top power, the full butterfly is what you want to try. Hopefully you can make the accuracy work for you.

I started with a 28" draw to the corner of my mouth. It didn't take long until I was pulling a bit longer. I'm now at 32" to my ear. I have tried out to 60" butterfly but can't seem to get the accuracy part. I seem to need that fixed anchor point. Once spring-summer gets here I will likely try the 'fly again, just for fun.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Think of it this way, the tubes will contract the same, but the longer tubes pulled butterfly will allow the projectile more time to keep gaining speed before it exits the pouch


----------

